# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El CSN avala la reapertura de la central nuclear de Garoña

## termopar

Al CSN ya le pueden quitar la S de su abreviatura. Vaya consejo más politizado y vendido!




> *El CSN avala la reapertura de la central nuclear de Garoña*
> 
> 08/02/2017 13:53
> El pleno del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha aprobado hoy un dictamen favorable a la reapertura de la central nuclear de Garoña, en Burgos, siempre y cuando el operador de la planta Nuclenor (participado por Endesa e Iberdrola) cumpla con las inversiones en seguridad que se le exigen.
> 
> La resolución ha salido adelante con el voto a favor de cuatro de los cinco consejeros que integran el máximo órgano de la seguridad nuclear en España (tres propuestos por el PP y una por el PSOE), mientras que la quinta representante en el pleno, Cristina Narbona (también propuesta por el PSOE) ha votado en contra. El CSN ha tomado esta decisión basándose en 167 informes técnicos elaborados en los dos últimos años.
> 
> Tras el visto bueno del CSN, corresponderá al Ministerio de Energía decidir si autoriza a Nuclenor a volver a conectar la planta a la red, ya que está parada desde 2012, y finalmente será el operador quien, de contar con el sí del Gobierno, decida sí ejecutar o no el permiso solicitado para operar la planta hasta 2031, cuando cumpla los 60 años.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2017/...8018b4687.html

----------


## termopar

A ver si lo entiendo:

si yo me compro un coche, el estado me obliga a pasar inspecciones técnicas (incluyen la seguridad pero también políticas, como en las nucleares):

- Si es nuevo, a los 4 años
- hasta los 10 años, cada 2 años
- si tiene más de 10 años, anualmente

Si no cumplo, me quitan el permiso del vehículo. Sin embargo, si yo me compro una central nuclear, tengo que revisarla:

*- si es nueva, cada 10 años
- si tiene mas de 40 años, cada 20 años. Rejuvenecen!!
*
y si no cumple técnicamente durante la concesión de la licencia, da igual, ya se arreglará.

(IRONIA: Como a los coches, ve a decirles que te den el permiso, que no se preocupen, que los desperfectos ya los arreglaré, a ver qué pasa.)

Resulta que mi coche se revisa más y mejor que nuestras centrales nucleares y nunca se deja en manos del propietario su funcionamiento. Es más, si a una nuclear, al cabo del tiempo, se decide prescindir por ley de ella, aun serán capaces las eléctricas, propietarias de la misma, de exigir el dinero que les quitan por no poder usarlas. 

(IRONIA: intentaré llevar mi coche a la ITV, que no cumple con los niveles de emisiones atmosféricas (a pesar de que cuando lo compré me lo vendieron con las garantías del estado y cumpliendo las normativas ambientales), y si no pasa la inspección y me quitan la licencia les diré que me paguen el transporte durante 10 años.)

A esto hemos llegado con este CSN. Ver para creer.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La técnica y la razón se imponen frente a la demagogia y el miedo.

----------

Jonasino (08-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> A ver si lo entiendo:
> 
> si yo me compro un coche, el estado me obliga a pasar inspecciones técnicas (incluyen la seguridad pero también políticas, como en las nucleares):
> 
> - Si es nuevo, a los 4 años
> - hasta los 10 años, cada 2 años
> - si tiene más de 10 años, anualmente
> 
> Si no cumplo, me quitan el permiso del vehículo. Sin embargo, si yo me compro una central nuclear, tengo que revisarla:
> ...


Si es un chiste, estupendo.
Si no lo es...:

----------

F. Lázaro (08-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Al CSN ya le pueden quitar la S de su abreviatura. Vaya consejo más politizado y vendido!


¿Pica? Pues la solución es

----------

F. Lázaro (08-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Después de las graves acusaciones del sr. termopar, nada mejor que la nota de prensa recién publicada del CSN:




> https://www.csn.es/noticias-csn/-/as...aria-de-garona
> 
> *Condiciones a la solicitud de renovación de la autorización de explotación de Santa María de Garoña*
> 
> 08/02/2017
> 
> El Pleno del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha acordado, por cuatro votos a favor y uno en contra, fijar los límites y condiciones relativas a la solicitud de renovación de autorización de explotación de la central nuclear Santa María de Garoña (Burgos).
> 
> Los cinco miembros del Pleno han analizado en detalle los diferentes expedientes administrativos asociados al proceso de renovación de la autorización de explotación de la central nuclear Santa María de Garoña, tal como figura en el orden de día de la sesión de hoy, como puntos para la toma de decisión.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y justo después de que el CSN de luz verde con condiciones previas a la reapertura de Garoña...




> http://www.eldiario.es/eldiarioex/ec...610340015.html
> 
> *La central nuclear de Almaraz confirma que solicitará alargar su vida 20 años más*
> 
> 
> 
> La Central Nuclear de Almaraz ha confirmado que en los próximos meses presentará la solicitud de autorización para seguir funcionando otros 20 años más, una vez que los dos reactores hayan cumplido 40 de actividad . La solicitud de la planta cacereña se produce después de que el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) haya aprobado un dictamen favorable a que la central de Garoña en Burgos pueda operar hasta los 60 años, lo que sienta un precedente para que las otras cinco plantas activas en España funcionen más allá de los 40 años para los que fueron diseñadas. El portavoz de Almaraz, Aniceto González, ha confirmado en declaraciones a Canal Extremadura Radio que realizarán la solicitud, aunque aún no tienen fecha. Lo harán tras  haber logrado semanas atrás la autorización para la construcción del almacén de residuos nucleares (ATI).


No va a a ganar vd. para sustos termopar jeje.

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Estaba claro, desde lejos se veía. Es lo que tiene tener politizado el CSN. Y alguno saldrá bien beneficiado de estas decisiones, al tiempo . Para desgracia de los mortales.

 No todo está perdido, ya se verá

----------


## termopar

Brindamos con champán? Seguro?




> *Garoña, ¿ahora sí?*
> Por Juli Barcelo - 10/02/20170
> 
> El Pleno del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha acordado, por cuatro votos a favor y uno en contra, fijar los límites y condiciones relativas a la solicitud de renovación de autorización de explotación de la central nuclear Santa María de Garoña (Burgos). Corresponde ahora al Gobierno dar (o no) el permiso de explotación de la Central dado que sólo son vinculantes las apreciaciones desfavorables del CSN (en este caso, si hubiesen decidido no aprobar la solicitud de renovación).
> 
> Con esta decisión, se vuelve a la situación de 2009. En aquel momento, el CSN tomó la misma decisión, pero el Gobierno socialista, en vez de aceptar la propuesta del CSN, se sacó de la manga un permiso de 4 años lo que obligó al CSN a modificar las condiciones para esta nueva licencia. Después llegó el Gobierno del Partido Popular y se sucedieron una serie de decisiones tanto del Gobierno, que daba a entender que aceptaba revisar la licencia para que la central pudiese funcionar el periodo completo de la licencia de 10 años, como de la propiedad de la planta que dudaba de volver a solicitar la renovación de la licencia. El resultado ha sido que la anterior legislatura del Partido Popular, extraordinariamente larga, no desencalló el tema Garoña ni el otro gran tema que afecta al sector nuclear, el ATC. La única actuación fue un incremento de los impuestos a las Centrales Nucleares.
> 
> Decía que volvemos a la situación de 2009 pero estamos en 2017 y, mientras tanto, el entorno ha cambiado, especialmente por el accidente de Fukushima que ha condicionado las posiciones políticas (especialmente en la Unión Europea) y técnicas (a nivel global).
> 
> ...


Referencia: https://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/garona-ahora-si/

----------


## termopar

> *Guía de artimañas para reabrir una central nuclear en España*
>  La teoría oficial sostiene que el proceso vivido en los últimos años con Garoña ha sido técnico, pero los acontecimientos prueban que se ha tratado de una maniobra política y económica opaca, sin transparencia, repleta de artimañas y juego sucio
> 
> Iker Armentia
> 10 feb 2017
> 
> La central nuclear de Garoña debía cerrar en julio de 2013 pero lo hizo a finales de 2012 porque no era rentable. La empresa Nuclenor (participada por Iberdrola y Endesa) tomó la decisión pocos días antes de que empezara el nuevo año que amenazaba con impuestos millonarios para el combustible nuclear "hasta el punto de llevar a Nuclenor a entrar en causa de disolución y en situación concursal", según palabras de la propia empresa.
> 
> Garoña cerró un año después de cumplir sus 40 años de vida útil. Los riesgos derivados de su antigüedad, su papel residual en la generación de energía en España  y el vencimiento de la vida útil recomendaban echar la persiana.
> ...


Referencia: http://m.eldiario.es/norte/almargen/...610748951.html

----------


## termopar

> *
> Guía de artimañas para reabrir una central nuclear en España*
> 
> La teoría oficial sostiene que el proceso vivido en los últimos años con Garoña ha sido técnico, pero los acontecimientos prueban que se ha tratado de una maniobra política y económica opaca, sin transparencia, repleta de artimañas y juego sucio
> Iker Armenti 10/02/2017 - 19:22h
> 
> La central nuclear de Garoña debía cerrar en julio de 2013 pero lo hizo a finales de 2012 porque no era rentable. La empresa Nuclenor (participada por Iberdrola y Endesa) tomó la decisión pocos días antes de que empezara el nuevo año que amenazaba con impuestos millonarios para el combustible nuclear "hasta el punto de llevar a Nuclenor a entrar en causa de disolución y en situación concursal", según palabras de la propia empresa.
> 
> Garoña cerró un año después de cumplir sus 40 años de vida útil. Los riesgos derivados de su antigüedad, su papel residual en la generación de energía en España  y el vencimiento de la vida útil recomendaban echar la persiana.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.eldiario.es/norte/almarge...610748951.html

----------


## termopar

Parece que Rajoy, no está muy por la labor de reabrir Garoña, estará brindando con champán?




> *Rajoy ofrece al PNV cerrar Garoña a cambio de su apoyo para los Presupuestos de 2018*
> 
> 20/02/2017 - 11:07h
> 
> El Gobierno está negociando con el PNV el cierre de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos) a cambio del respaldo de esta formación a los Presupuestos del Estado de 2018, según avanza Cinco Días.
> 
> La central ubicada en el límite entre las provincias de Burgos y Álava, que suscita un fuerte rechazo de los nacionalistas vascos (especialmente, los alaveses), se convertiría así en moneda de cambio para permitir al PP aprobar las cuentas del próximo ejercicio y acabar la legislatura sin depender del apoyo del PSOE.
> 
> Con Ciudadanos (32 escaños), PNV (5), Coalición Canaria y Nova Canaria (uno cada uno), los populares (con 137 diputados) salvarían las cuentas de 2018 y, en el peor de los escenarios, tendrían que prorrogarlas en 2019, ya posible año electoral.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.eldiario.es/economia/Rajo...614538664.html

PD: Me parece que el champán que descorcharon no era muy bueno. Apenas le queda gas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como siempre, en manos de los nacionalistas. Usando cientos de puestos de trabajo como moneda de cambio.

¿Y los sindicatos, dónde están? Ah sí, a favor de cerrar la central nuclear y despedir a todos los trabajadores.

----------


## termopar

No se equivoque sr. Lázaro, 

Es el gobierno quien lo ofrece como moneda de cambio, no los sindicatos.

Esa alegría no contenida suya,....creo que le avisé.

Pero si ni siquiera Nuclenor quiere reabrirla. En fin, le veo muy obsesionado con el tema y esto le creará sufrimiento cuando vea el resultado final.

 No eche la culpa a los nacionalistas. El sector nuclear no ha hecho los deberes ni los seguirá haciendo. No ha invertido todo lo que tendría que invertir en seguridad ni lo hará porque con la ampliación no se busca más seguridad,  sino más beneficios económicos a costa de disminuir la seguridad de las centrales nucleares. 

Ha cometido muchos errores el sector nuclear. Y demuestra poca cultura de seguridad al no invertir en ella a pesar de ser obligatorio para poder emitir un informe favorable.

 Y Garoña es un gran peligro porque ya ha demostrado que puede generar accidentes muy graves y podría generarlos inutilizando todo el valle del Ebro. Zona muy importante estratégicamente para España.  Y creo que si el Ebro quedase contaminado se perderían muchísimos más puestos de trabajos que los que usted defiende. Hay que tener altura de miras.

----------


## Jonasino

> Y Garoña es un gran peligro porque ya ha demostrado que puede generar accidentes muy graves y podría generarlos inutilizando todo el valle del Ebro. Zona muy importante estratégicamente para España.


"Principio de la exageración y desfiguración.
Convertir cualquier anécdota, por pequeña que sea, en amenaza grave."

----------


## ben-amar

Reapertura de una central nuclear sin que tenga que pasar por revisiones tecnicas de seguridad. Esa es la seguridad que nos ofrece el gobierno. 
El CSN no es quien autoriza la apertura, es el gobierno quien obliga a emitir esa autorizacion

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que no llega a entender es la alegria de algunos por esta autorizacion a reanudar la actividad sin ninguna garantia de seguridad

----------

